# Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/Kiss X9 Review | Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello, everyone. I released my final video review of the Rebel SL2 today (I don't know if it is worth investing the time to do a full text review). I try to detail what's good about the camera, but keep coming back to the fact that other than being slightly smaller than the t7i/800D it really doesn't have anything else unique going for it. 

Video Review: http://bit.ly/SL200D
Build and Design Video: http://bit.ly/200DFL
Image Quality: http://bit.ly/SL2Images

It's a competent little camera, though the 9 AF point system is pretty much unacceptable. I would personally choose a M5 over this every day of the week.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 5, 2017)

It can definitely take pretty pictures, though. Here's one I shared today that I took a couple of days ago with it and the Tamron 85 VC.



Autumn Rhapsody (Canon EOS SL2 Review) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Jopa (Oct 7, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> It can definitely take pretty pictures, though. Here's one I shared today that I took a couple of days ago with it and the Tamron 85 VC.
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn Rhapsody (Canon EOS SL2 Review) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



^ That's a great picture. Thank you for the review.

How do regular EF lenses AF on the M5? Would you mind please share your experience?


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2017)

Excellent review, Dustin.

Thank you.


----------



## dak723 (Oct 8, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> It's a competent little camera, though the 9 AF point system is pretty much unacceptable. I would personally choose a M5 over this every day of the week.



The 9 AF point system is not just acceptable, but totally preferable to the majority of photographers that use center point and don't shoot action. I prefer 9 points - which are much easier and quicker to use - than cameras that have more points. Other than the M5, of course, which has touch focus when looking through the EVF. That is a great feature, but for those that don't like an EVF, this would be my recommendation for an excellent small camera.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 10, 2017)

Jopa said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > It can definitely take pretty pictures, though. Here's one I shared today that I took a couple of days ago with it and the Tamron 85 VC.
> ...



My experience is mostly positive, but it is lens specific. The 40mm STM is surprisingly slow on any camera with DPAF. The 100-400L II was another surprisingly slow focuser on the M5 (its not slow in DPAF mode on my DSLRS). Most lenses are very good.


----------



## Otara (Oct 11, 2017)

On BH the SL2 is 549, the T71 is 749, and the M5 is 900 (and EF-M mount).

I view it as an EF lens mirrorless with an optical viewfinder for backup, using the latest canon APS-C sensor. From that perspective, its a pretty good deal in my view, and the size is a nice extra.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 11, 2017)

Otara said:


> On BH the SL2 is 549, the T71 is 749, and the M5 is 900 (and EF-M mount).
> 
> *I view it as an EF lens mirrorless with an optical viewfinder for backup, using the latest canon APS-C sensor.* From that perspective, its a pretty good deal in my view, and the size is a nice extra.



This hits the nail on its head ! - While I prefer the use of the OVF often I really enjoy DPAF + display + great IQ in a lot of situations, e.g. contralight with sun in the frame (eye protection), macro with total freedom of composition, some over-head shots, ...

Another big advantage of the OVF is that it can be used to check the scene (NOT with stm lenses) without powering the camera on. Zero battery draw, instantanous.

In germany the 200D is 530, the M5 950 so substantially more difference.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 12, 2017)

While the 9 pt AF isn't exactly top notch the sensor delivers just according to DxOmark especially in the DR territory and is between 80D and 5D mark iv in this discipline. While I do not believe that .2 or .4 matter / are exactly measurable with one body it shows that the possible IQ of the 200D / SL2 is up to current (Canon) standards. Nice to have that in a very affordable well designed package.

https://www.dxomark.com/best-canon-cameras-for-landscape-under-45200-dollars

Coming from EOS M and 5D classic it is a 2 stop improvement which helps a lot - not on paper but for the results.


----------



## saponcpa (Oct 15, 2017)

Already done


----------



## Pippan (Oct 15, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> Another big advantage of the OVF is that it can be used to check the scene (NOT with stm lenses) without powering the camera on. Zero battery draw, instantanous.


Um, why not with STM lenses? You can still see the scene, just can't change focus.


----------



## gruhl28 (Oct 15, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> While the 9 pt AF isn't exactly top notch the sensor delivers just according to DxOmark especially in the DR territory and is between 80D and 5D mark iv in this discipline. While I do not believe that .2 or .4 matter / are exactly measurable with one body it shows that the possible IQ of the 200D / SL2 is up to current (Canon) standards. Nice to have that in a very affordable well designed package.
> 
> https://www.dxomark.com/best-canon-cameras-for-landscape-under-45200-dollars
> 
> Coming from EOS M and 5D classic it is a 2 stop improvement which helps a lot - not on paper but for the results.



Now I know that DxOMark ratings are bizarre - the 200D gets a better landscape rating than the 5DS or 5DS R? Higher than any other Canon bodies other than the 5D IV and 1DX III? Nothing against the 200D / SL2, but that seems pretty crazy.


----------

